

InstapaperFeed: A Great Way to Pull Good Reading Out of Twitter - atularora
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/instapaperfeed_a_great_way_to_pull_good_reading_ou.php

======
messel
I've used the tool and enjoyed all the links it's cached in my instapaper
account. If you're a heavy instapaper user like myself, its better to make a
separate instapaper account to feed from your twitter inbound or send it to a
specific folder.

